# Nurburgring 8-10th July 2005 AN AMAZING PLACE



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

well I finally made it...

all I can say.. WHAT A TRIP ! The Nurburgring was amazing !

I had carefully read all of what Evo Stu, Lotus Rob and Scooby Doo Carlos had posted previously, very useful.. and made me take care around Schwedenkreuz !

Thanks to my 911 buddies for organsing and everyone for making it an amazing time !

in our trip we had..

2 x 996 Turbo
2 x 996 GT2
2 x 996 GT3
1 x 996 C4
2 x 996 C2
2 x 964 RS
1 x 964 C2
2 x 911 3.2
and of course 3 x 993's, a C2S, a Turbo and my 993 Targa !

now I know what I missed, sorry to miss those previous trips !

A man called Fergus is a legend, his tuition made all the difference! I so much more quicker... and esp by my final and 17th lap ! (so that is 221 miles around the ring!) not bad for a 1st timer....!

I had an unbeliveable lap as a passenger in a Noble M400 driven by Chris Harris(Motor Journo)... with a nice high speed 6 car Porsche convoy across the german autobahn....

THE START POINT...









THAT NOBLE M400... VERY FAST ! 









I REALLY AM THERE ! 









A VERY FAST 964 RS









ONE OF THE TURBO'S









THE LEGEND OF SABINE IN THE RING-TAXI !









BAD HONDA CIVIC CRASH.. DRIVER WAS OK....









ACTION FROM THE RING


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

THE BOYS IN THEIR PORSCHE'S...



















ANOTHER WACKY RACER THAT DID GO ON THE RING !









The weekend, wasn't that busy (which was a surprise, although the truck race + fog & rain prob' helped !) and I did ok with traffic.. although those bikers make it interesting !

Best track day experience ever... nothing will ever beat this.. I will return !


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Told you! Welcome to the club. 

I glad I wasn't following you lot when you was all posing for the piccies! :roll:

:wink:


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Sundeep, you said the Cossie driver went off at the mini karussell......I don't get it....from the picture he has gone off on the LEFT hand side of the track and the track is sloping uphill so...did he lose it on the exit of mini karussell? There is a sizeable off camber mini hump on the exit anmd I would imagine with a rwd car if you are too brutish with the right foot you could get a tank slapper on....


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

wow  cool pics


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2005)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> Sundeep, you said the Cossie driver went off at the mini karussell......I don't get it....from the picture he has gone off on the LEFT hand side of the track and the track is sloping uphill so...did he lose it on the exit of mini karussell? There is a sizeable off camber mini hump on the exit anmd I would imagine with a rwd car if you are too brutish with the right foot you could get a tank slapper on....


I KNOW ! but that's where he was, exactly where you have just said... good spot !!!

as to how (???) he must have been one hell of a tank slapper !

and I also got caught out by that off camber hump on 1 lap...


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> Told you! Welcome to the club.
> 
> I glad I wasn't following you lot when you was all posing for the piccies! :roll:
> 
> :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2005)

Dr_Parmar said:


> wow  cool pics


otherwise there a serious looking Brit NOS Powered Audi RS6, that caught fire as it exited the ring !


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2005)

This turned out to be a 700bhp machine with a rather substantial NOS system... Steady on Caney !










even though they look like very big Duracell batteries ! 

which would make it an interesting 1/4 mile sprint verses that 'other' RS6 :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I know I sound like a party pooper but I can't think of a worse track in the world to pee around poseing for pics. It appears to have ruined at least the laps of these two bikers and I'm sure there were some others.

Then again maybe I'm just grumpy from not getting enought sleep. :?

Althought that pic of the NOS in the RS6 has made me laugh! :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I know I sound like a party pooper but I can't think of a worse track in the world to pee around poseing for pics. It appears to have ruined at least the laps of these two bikers and I'm sure there were some others.
> 
> Then again maybe I'm just grumpy from not getting enought sleep. :?


I would say that unless they were the last people out before they closed the track for the day/session, then that is VERY dangerous!  It looks like the hill into Breidscheid which comes just after the fast blind right camber, speed gathers very quickly because you are on full charge after the tight hairpin immediatly before the blind right.

Hopefully it was an end of day picture though. :?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

It's forbidden to take pictures from out of a car, driving on the Ring.
You can ben banned next time by the Marchals.
This you can read an all regulation rules.

It's even more stupid that you put them on internet.

second, it;s a unwritten rule that you don't put pictures from chrashed car's on a forum. Think on the insurence company's from those people....Also not very clever.

By checking your numberplate you are easy to trace.

:?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2005)

eh ? yes you are being a big party pooper and missing the point, but how many bikers ruin laps for cars !

anyway with so many porsche's of course we had to do that ! and we were all going at quite a pace ! and we had help from the track officials !! 8)

we all left the start as one but at a very solid pace, only just keeping up with the RS's !!

after the Adenauer-Forstup till photo point at Exmuhle we had gone to a steady but rappid pace to stay in convoy but after that point it was game on again.. GT2 & 3's flew away !


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2005)

FFS, again a typical small polisher anti-porsche owner reaction... just because it is me, my car .. I drove around the ring ! I am sharing my experiences from the weekend....

I could tell on how that porsche group was actually arranged, but please keep coming up with your comedy 'oh I would say's.. blah blah .... blah 'but I' blah 'but its' blah, quite frankly you know nothing.. again... :lol:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Brings back fond memories 8)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Sundeep993 said:


> eh ? yes you are being a big party pooper and missing the point, but how many bikers ruin laps for cars !


I think your post is fair enough about from the last bit of the above sentance. Never heard such a pile of crap in my life. If we all ruined bikers laps coz they've ruined ours and then they ruin our laps coz we ruined theres then in would quickly turn into a nightmare.

Yes I've had laps spoiled by idiots on two wheels who can't believe a car can be pushing them but that doesn't mean I take it out on others. I think you really missed the point of all being there together and trying to get on. Perhaps you should go with some bikers next time.

p.s. What point have I missed?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Sundeep did you talked to me like that?

Fine, your pictures are posted to two dutch Marchals from the "streckensichurung" who both ride bikes for many years. 
With your comment to my advise. 
Have fun next time on the ring , amigo...

I'm jealous abouth you Porsch?? dream on. You are a showman, that's for sure, we all can see that on your pictures.

It's that people like you, every year the rules on the ring are getting worse and worse.
You are a shame for the good english guy's on the ring.

And you're reaction, above is very indescent and asocial.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Rebel said:


> Sundeep did you talked to me like that?
> 
> Fine, your pictures are posted to two dutch Marchals from the "streckensichurung" who both ride bikes for many years.
> With your comment to my advise.
> ...


Drastic move, no need for this kind of behaviour, we are all (or most [for clive]) car enthusiasts on here and "friends" lets keep it calm guys.

Sundeep looks like you had a good time and were surrounded with some lovely cars aswell as yours.

Glad you enjoyed.

ps did you get a ride in Sabines M5?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

jonah said:


> Brings back fond memories 8)


You need to join us again bud! :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

There are rules on that track, and everyone should accept them, because otherwise there is no Ring anymore next year.

If you can't except that, than stay home...

We must also behave in your country? to your rules? duh??

But Marchal Fabian de hoog, has your numberplate.
Your reaction was the wrong one, amigo.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Rebel said:


> There are rules on that track, and everyone should accept them, because otherwise there is no Ring anymore next year.
> 
> If you can't except that, than stay home...


I'm staying out of the detail regarding Sundeep's buddies' photo antics, but I totally agree with your concerns as expressed above, notwithstanding the fact that it's a road and not a track according to German law.

The Nordschleife was never exactly a secret to begin with, but lately the combination of TV, magazines and console games has brought it to the masses and that's a scary prospect.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Rebel said:


> There are rules on that track, and everyone should accept them, because otherwise there is no Ring anymore next year.
> 
> If you can't except that, than stay home...
> 
> ...


Hmmm, I wish you were right, seems like most people in the UK don't behave or adhere to rules, thats life be it UK citizens or immigrants.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2005)

I did obey the rules, I never took my camera on track, I took pics from the car park and from the grounds off Breidscheidall....

my car appears in those pics, I am driving my car..


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> Sundeep993 said:
> 
> 
> > eh ? yes you are being a big party pooper and missing the point, but how many bikers ruin laps for cars !
> ...


yes.. "one corner" where all the Porsche's all finally came together ! and you are saying it ruined their "entire lap".... how is that different to lots of traffic at a few corners ??? at least we kept right to get out of their way !


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Thx for removing that pictures.
It didn't matther if you or your buddy shot the picturs, it's forbidden to take pictures from the track inside the car.
It's like *b3ves* say's, thanks to mister Clarckson and his crazy "stuntshow" the Ring is now in heavy wheater. A lot off people who want to proof that they can drive also the same time. Very bad. This year again somebody died at the Ring.
Maybe next year there isn't a ring anymore...

I have made some English friends over there last year. Unfortuntly the English people don't have a good name, with sticking to the rules, on the Ring.

It's better that you keep the pictures for private use instead off making people bring on that ideas.

I have nothing against Porsches. But the parade that you showed on the pictures is not my idea off driving on the Ring.
Also we all must respect the guy's on two wheels, who are driving there.

The Ring is no racing track like you have in the UK. or we in the netherlands. It's public road, with some special rules. Let's keep it all that way. 
It can be gone in no time...  
Don't spoil it for the good guy's.

Rob


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Rebel said:


> This year again somebody died at the Ring.


I was there that weekend - we were all very shaken up and it will live with me every time I go through Schwedenkreuz  


Rebel said:


> But the parade that you showed on the pictures is not my idea off driving on the Ring.


It could have been worse - they could have parked up on track for some authentic 'sideways' action 


Rebel said:


> Also we all must respect the guy's on two wheels, who are driving there.


They deserve utmost respect - balls of steel [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2005)

I went there and just drove my car.. didn't time my laps (as many people do, so why not report them when others go on about lap times????) or take any on board pics. I observed all the rules and followed them, as that is a dangerous place, to which I had a total of 27 enjoyable laps as both a driver and passenger..

we all respected every other vehicle 2 or more wheels, as for the parade, you want to make your judement based on a single picture ? how different is that to a high speed Noble M400 trying to pass 3 mini-vans all over the place on that lap I was on ?! and lets not start me on that caravan that was there !

apart from the basic car park and hill side pics I didn't have many pics to share, but pictures on the net by others were better, I thought people would be interested in knowning about the expereince but the favoured reaction seem to be to have a go at me for being there or having porsche's driving together on the ring... so how does that make me a showman ?

well I will be back there in the 1st week of september, driving and enjoying myself, while the usual trouble makers can attend to their small tvrs are the ones who spoil it for the good guys


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Again i have no problem with your Porsche or your visit tot the Ring.
I live one hour away from the Ring, and go over there as many as possible.
I even got a website abouth the Ring. 
I just want to warned you, that you better don't post pictures from crashes and "track-shots" from inside your car, or any onther car.
So i'm not jealous.

But then you said i can put that comment and stick it up my ***

I'm not mad at you, but i don't like when people get indescent.

Have a nice trip in september  
And drive safely

Grz,

Rob


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2005)

and what of my PM that I sent a few hours ago ?

the comment was clearly to those who just straight posted anti 'our porsche group'

fine, report me for following the rules and driving safely.....let them know I'll be there in early Sept, next time I won't bother posting here about how things went at the ring :?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Personally think the grief Sundeep is getting is way over the top, What started off as good thread has ended as many threads here of late into a bickering slanging match.

Maybe some of what he did wasn't to everyones taste but it wasn't just him and they had the help of the marshals , it's one lap.

As for posting pics, just visit any site, forum about cars you can see pics of crashes, laps etc all taken at the Ring.

Give the guy a break :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Sundeep,

I could pick out many of your quotes and answer them one by one but there's no point. You seem to be set in your opinion and I am in mine.

I'm not a porker hater and have nothing against you. If they'd have been Audi's full of people I know well I'd have said the same. I'm certainly not turning on you or Porsche owners.

p.s. How slow were you lot going through there? The bikes in the first pic have made progress through the pack by the second pic but they're obviously still tip toeing along as they're not leaning in at all.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Sundeep993 said:


> This turned out to be a 700bhp machine with a rather substantial NOS system... Steady on Caney !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope he's uprated his gearbox  :lol: :lol:

That sure is some NOS  . Apart from my fear of being blown up, i can safely say me thinks he would win a 1/4 mile. I bet it sounds amazing. Hope he's at the Ring when i'm over in September.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Rebel said:


> Thx for removing that pictures.
> It didn't matther if you or your buddy shot the picturs, it's forbidden to take pictures from the track inside the car.
> It's like *b3ves* say's, thanks to mister Clarckson and his crazy "stuntshow" the Ring is now in heavy wheater. A lot off people who want to proof that they can drive also the same time. Very bad. This year again somebody died at the Ring.
> Maybe next year there isn't a ring anymore...
> ...


Rob,

Hilarious :lol: Who are you? Der Nordschleife Gatekeeper or something? FFS!

Yes, it is "forbidden" to take photographs on the 'ring.....but it also "forbidden" to film there BUT, almost everyone does it, particularly the locals and especially visiting continental European drivers. Almost every car I see in the paddock has a camcorder rigged up. In case you were unaware, the first car on the scene at the Schwedenkreuz M3 fatality was allegedly a black Opelâ€¦..the guys didnâ€™t stop as they were filming and they were concerned that the Police would search their car and they would be prosecuted. I donâ€™t know if there is a law about stopping at the scene of an accident in Germany, but there certainly is in the UK :?

It's not as if Sundeep is committing a grave crime by posting that picture of the Sierra either.....get real FFS! It's no different to a spectator taking exactly the SAME pictureâ€¦..you can gain spectator access to mini karussel and the run up to Galgenkopf so if you stack it there, or even drive on the ring, my view is you should EXPECT to have photographs taken of your car. When we got back from our last trip I had 3 people email me with multiple pictures of my car, which I was extremely grateful for. IFâ€¦â€¦You are unlucky enough / foolish to stack it, then you can expect even MORE people to take pictures near the scene and especially when the thing is loaded onto the back of a tow truck and driven round the track and off the circuit !

And whatâ€™s all this about UK drivers ruining it for everyone else? 
The natives are phsychotic :twisted: ! 
Every time I have been to the ring I've nearly been punted off myself by some phsychotic in a stripped out golf/opel/astra/Porsche/M3 who is intent on â€œshowing any foreigner how this place should be drivenâ€ I spend half my lap with the right hand indicator on (invariably as I am dog slow but that's beside the point!) , trying to move out the â€˜fing way! The on track behaviour by continental Europeans *in general* is nothing short of diabolical and frankly, very dangerous; if you dare hold a car up for anything even approaching half a second, they are down your inside/outside trying to overtake into a cornerâ€¦.so please, please please, do not come on this forum and start droning about the on track behaviour of british drivers at the ring....it's a load of sh*te and you know it.

And finally, can you all stop persecuting poor old Sundeep, the guy has done nothing wrong aside from sharing his experience of his first visit to the Nordschleifeâ€¦..fortunately, he kept it to under 300 words, which is a lot less than my thread about my first visit thereâ€¦.God knows I havenâ€™t stopped going on about the place ever since


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Free the air-cooled one!


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> IFâ€¦â€¦You are unlucky enough / foolish to stack it, then you can expect even MORE people to take pictures near the scene and especially when the thing is loaded onto the back of a tow truck and driven round the track and off the circuit !


I think his point was about not posting pictures of crashed cars with their reg plates displayed, which is a fair one that I would support.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm sorry Sundeep, i didn't see your private message yesterday :-(

I'm glad you took the pictures away " taken from inside the car"
Also the crash pictures.
Many thx for this, i have mailed "Fabian" and told him that it was misunderstanding.
My reaction was indeed not that fair, but your reaction on my first post was unpolite.
I already now by private posting that your not one off the guy's i ment by "english behaviour" on the Ring.

@stu-oxforfshire:

* Filming on the ring? When you get caugt by the gate.... or by the many marshals on bikes or car's on the ring, you get banned for one year at the Ring.
I do not know how often you visit the Ring and how many times you see "those people" but i dit last year 17 visits and didn't see it.
The movies on internet, are made before this rule came 2 years ago.

* You must stop at the scene of accident, also in german.
* Posting pictures from Crashed cars, is not done.
The insurance company's are getting every year lest tollerant.....so think...

* Pictures taken from inside the car, while driving on the track, ,is forbidden and if they can recognize you, by numberplate, you can get banned for a year....so better don't do it.
* Only left side overtaking is permitted, so your story is not realy truth.
Last year there were many times police-controles, alsof with helicopter.
If you overtake righthanded, they wait at you by the gate, and you'll get a nice ticket , you must pay inmidiatly.

Sundeep has removed the pictures from different forums, so everything is clear 

i'm not the gatekeeper from the Ring.
I'm just a enthousiast driver, who loves this track very much, with all the rules.
But the pressure to close the ring is getting every year stronger and stronger.

I hope that i answered every point you asked/said to me.

I'm sorry for my terrible english, maybe next time we can talk in french, dutch, or German ? 

Je suis dÃ©solÃ© pour mon anglais terrible, peut-Ãªtre nous peux parler en franÃ§ais?
Ich entschuldige mich fÃ¼r mein schreckliches Englisch, mÃ¶glicherweise wir konnen nachtstes mahl Deutsh sprechen?
Het spijt me voor mijn verschikkelijk slecht engels, misschien kunnen we vervolg in het nederlands praten?

8)

I'm not angry at sundeep or anyone over here.

Grz,

Rob

p.s. If you like nice pictures from the Ring..... 8) 
visit my website http://www.ringrebel.nl


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2005)

b3ves said:


> Stu-Oxfordshire said:
> 
> 
> > IFâ€¦â€¦You are unlucky enough / foolish to stack it, then you can expect even MORE people to take pictures near the scene and especially when the thing is loaded onto the back of a tow truck and driven round the track and off the circuit !
> ...


for my final post, to confirm the facts.... all of my pictures had all numerplates edited.. only my car number plate had ever been shown

the cossie picture had no number plates in view at all....

Stu... you are a true Ringmeister

I only wish I could have articulated my trip as well as you did, but for a 1st timer the experience was really overwhelming !

for those interested I did write up some my experiences to a degree over the 2 pages from the following link, including my special Porsche picture at the very end

http://www.911uk.com/forum/display_topi ... picID=4291

maybe I will make it again later this year (?) if not I know I will be there in 2006

Sundeep


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Just read the thread. Why didn't you go full bore on the straights? i.e. max'ed at 125mph


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Rebel said:


> @stu-oxforfshire:
> 
> * Filming on the ring? When you get caugt by the gate.... or by the many marshals on bikes or car's on the ring, you get banned for one year at the Ring. I do not know how often you visit the Ring and how many times you see "those people" but i dit last year 17 visits and didn't see it.


Yes, Iâ€™m aware of the consequences. My point is that filming is widespreadâ€¦..theyâ€™ll never be able to effectively ban it unless they stop every car going onto the circuit and have a good look inside.



> * Only left side overtaking is permitted, so your story is not realy truth.


Eh [smiley=huh2.gif] so how does that work then? Of course it is not PERMITTED, my point is that it still takes place. 
When we were there in June I saw various idiots on track (one of them was a Brit unfortunately) overtake cars up the right, into a corner :?
Later, whilst Kevin, Carl and myself were viewing at Brunnchen we witnessed a selection of idiotic behaviour like this, as faster cars exited the first right hand bend and dived up the inside of slower cars into the next right hand bend. This culminated in watching a german 996 Turbo undertake 2 cars into this bend then go ROUND THE OUTSIDE of 2 bikes (and a slower car in front of them) just as the 2 bikes were about to overtake the car as wellâ€¦.a complete lunatic who could have caused a serious accident :x

Whilst the rules concerning appropriate driving are clearly stated on the ticket booths and on other signage, they appear to be randomly enforced â€" drivers who behave inappropriately a rarely punished (I have never seen a car pulled over by the marshals or at the exit) and it just breeds an increasing flavour of driving that would be disallowed on any other track in the worldâ€¦..when you think it is still classed as a public toll road and this behaviour is not punished it is even more concerning.



> i'm not the gatekeeper from the Ring. I'm just a enthousiast driver, who loves this track very much, with all the rules. But the pressure to close the ring is getting every year stronger and stronger.


I agree. BUT, on our last trip we were speaking to a guy who practically lives there (he does 500+ laps a year on his bike) and he has it on very good authority that the â€˜ring generates so much revenue for the local area that it will never be shut downâ€¦.as soon as a local councillor who opposes the ring is successful in rasing a ballot to get it closed, it takes so long to go through that by the next election, he/she is voted out!



> I'm sorry for my terrible english, maybe next time we can talk in french, dutch, or German ?


I donâ€™t recall ever criticising your language skills? 
But now you raise it yes, your English is sh*te. I expect much better from a clog wearer :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Thx, Stu [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

do as you like. People like you proberly will and do not understand what i yesterday said.

Also your information to the rest on this forum, is wrong. There are many times people taken fron the Ring, and banned for a year. And Marchals will recognize car's from bad behaviour.

You are alway's talking abouth other people do wrong this ...........do wrong that..... 
Maybe they do. Butt is that a free-ticket to do also?

If you overtake a car, at the right, and you will be part of a excident, and it's not you to blame, you get a very high ticket by the police.
By every accident the drivers must wait at the police, and will be reported.

But who am i talking to???
Whish you a lot of fun on the Ring.

And thanks for your friendly words abouth my english.

Rob


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

For those who want to know more abouth the Ring.

Here is a English website from a excelent Ring driver.
With al lot about safety and rules.

http://www.nurburgring.org.uk/index.html


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> Whilst the rules concerning appropriate driving are clearly stated on the ticket booths and on other signage, they appear to be randomly enforced â€" drivers who behave inappropriately a rarely punished (I have never seen a car pulled over by the marshals or at the exit) and it just breeds an increasing flavour of driving that would be disallowed on any other track in the worldâ€¦..when you think it is still classed as a public toll road and this behaviour is not punished it is even more concerning.


Stu, I thought you were well aware that normal German road rules apply. If you get caught doing something stupid, expect to be punished, but unlike a track, there aren't marshalls covering every point and it's 13 miles long so inevitably much goes unreported. I have however been there with you when the police have gone onto the track and you won't see that on a track day, so go figure.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

B3ves, you are right.

Every year the rules getting worst and worst. Every year there are more and more people banned from the track. Every year there are more and more police-controls, also with helicopters.

And Stu, still thinks, that it's a "normal track" or "normal german tol-road".
The Ring is special with special rules. Obey them, or stay home, simple as that 

Or pay the price


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

b3ves said:


> Stu-Oxfordshire said:
> 
> 
> > Whilst the rules concerning appropriate driving are clearly stated on the ticket booths and on other signage, they appear to be randomly enforced â€" drivers who behave inappropriately a rarely punished (I have never seen a car pulled over by the marshals or at the exit) and it just breeds an increasing flavour of driving that would be disallowed on any other track in the worldâ€¦..when you think it is still classed as a public toll road and this behaviour is not punished it is even more concerning.
> ...


Now look.....this is all getting a misinterpreted. I am not, nor have I ever stated, that poor on track behaviour goes entirely unpunished at the Nordshleife. HOWEVER.....IF you undertake (or overtake without the driver in front indicating or moving out of the way) on an organised UK trackday, it is HIGHLY UNLIKELY that you will go unpunished by the marshalls. You know this Rob.

At the ring, if you behave in this way, it is "likely" that you will go unpunished. It seems strange, given how much money the place genrates that marshalling is so sparse.

But....like we heard Simon say, if they up the amount of marshalls then the place will get shut down. They can't win I suppose and I guess that's just it....that's the 'ring for you; I know this and expect this when I visit the place.

The Porsche driver I refer to, I subsequently witnessed going out onto the circuit later that day so clearly, despite 2 marshalls being present at Brunnchen, he was not even reprimanded. Regardless of the sparsity of marshalls, the fact he was behaving like such a c*nt doesn't sit straight with me :?



Rebel said:


> B3ves, you are right.
> 
> Every year the rules getting worst and worst. Every year there are more and more people banned from the track. Every year there are more and more police-controls, also with helicopters.
> 
> ...


aaargh! FFS! NO! I do NOT think this is a "normal" toll road! I, for one, support INCREASED police presence at the place....given the recurrent behaviour I have witnessed, as far as I am concerned the MORE people that get banned from the place the better. Where did you get the idea from that I seemingly support the 'ring rulebreakers?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

You also can report other drivers which overtake you at the right Stu.
You are right that the Marchal's doesn't see everything.
But if you see someone drive dangerous and brings your car and you in danger, you must report that, at the end of your lap at the office.
I think we all must work on a safer Ring, specialiy now there getting more and more people,since Clarkson did his stunt-show on tv.......and the Ring is also on many game consoles.

Stu, i hope you will visit the site from Ben Lovejoy. It's quit a nice site, with many information.

Grz,

Rob


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Rebel said:


> Stu, i hope you will visit the site from Ben Lovejoy. It's quit a nice site, with many information.


This is already one of Stu's favourite sites


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Rebel said:


> I think we all must work on a safer Ring, specialiy now there getting more and more people,since Clarkson did his stunt-show on tv.......and the Ring is also on many game consoles.


That's the absolute key.

Whether in a car or on a bike unless we all play together then we'll lose this special place. This is what I was getting at with my comments about the photos. It's too special a place to muck around like that.

With more and more inexperienced people going, we must up hold the rules and lead by example otherwise there will be no 'ring.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Yes Stu you would do well to have a good read of Ben Lovejoy's site, and take the advice on there to heart. That time you decided to do a lap in the reverse direction, well that was too much. No respect for authority.

You have a lot to learn sonny. Ringmeister my arse!


----------

